# Place to stay in LA area?



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Five or six teammates and I are heading out to L.A. from Sept. 30 to October 6 for a race and thinking of trying to see if there's possibly a house available for rent for that time. The events are going to be in Carson off the 405 and Avalon Blvd. We don't need to be super close but maybe within 20 minutes or so. Does anyone know of anything somewhat inexpensive (like $500 or so for the week) that might work? We already have a hotel about 10 minutes away that has offered us a deal but it's a little pricey for the number of nights we're staying. Thanks in advance. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 10, 2008)

I cannot provide any credible housing options for you, however, I will state that the area you are referring to is a very bad area. I'd suggest you stay farther away and pay more (if you have to) to get safer accommodations. 

Have you ever been there before?

The 405 freeway gives you ready access to accommodations in Redondo Beach, Manhattan Beach and El Segundo. Even the hotels in south western Hawthorne, that abutt the Los Angeles Air Force Base, would be better than Carson. 

You can jump onto 190th Street or Del Amo Blvd or even Torrance Blvd and head due west to Hawthorne Blvd in the city of Torrance.

I hope this helps in some way.


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

Sherpa23 said:


> Five or six teammates and I are heading out to L.A. from Sept. 30 to October 6 for a race and thinking of trying to see if there's possibly a house available for rent for that time. The events are going to be in Carson off the 405 and Avalon Blvd. We don't need to be super close but maybe within 20 minutes or so. Does anyone know of anything somewhat inexpensive (like $500 or so for the week) that might work? We already have a hotel about 10 minutes away that has offered us a deal but it's a little pricey for the number of nights we're staying. Thanks in advance. Any help is greatly appreciated.


Sounds like you'll be racing at Elite Track Nationals. There are a couple of options within a couple of miles. The first is the Double Tree Hotel. There is also a Hampton Inn and I believe a Comfort Inn nearby.

If you stay in downtown Long Beach you'll find more options and your only 15-20 minutes from the track. Manhatten Beach and all the other beach towns are also a bit further away and your bound to get stuck in more traffic. Other than that, there aren't many options.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Check out the Oakwood Apartments. They might have something in that area.

http://www.oakwood.com/LosAngeles


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

Sherpa23 said:


> Five or six teammates and I are heading out to L.A. from Sept. 30 to October 6 for a race and thinking of trying to see if there's possibly a house available for rent for that time. The events are going to be in Carson off the 405 and Avalon Blvd. We don't need to be super close but maybe within 20 minutes or so. Does anyone know of anything *somewhat inexpensive (like $500 or so for the week)* that might work? We already have a hotel about 10 minutes away that has offered us a deal but it's a little pricey for the number of nights we're staying. Thanks in advance. Any help is greatly appreciated.


lol!

you can forget about that "$500 or so for the week" part...this is california not colorado.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 10, 2008)

Is that $500/week a per-person figure or total for everyone?

Here's an example of something I found for you. This is in a pretty bad area and requires driving about 10 miles each way to the venue through some of the worst neighborhoods in the nation (Bellflower, Compton). you will have a rental car, right? After all, this IS California. The thing is, you can do most of it on the freeways. Just don't get off the freeways unless you have to. It's only an example. 

Motel6
Bellflower, CA

9/30 to 10/6
3 people (might be 2 beds abnd a roll-away, not sure)
$55/night ($296 total + taxes, fees)

(562) 531-3933

Every large event I've ever been to had an event coordinator who had a list of convenient, local hotels which sometimes offer special rates for event participants.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

You guys crack me up. Yeah, I know it's a bad area, although I didn't think that it was THAT bad.

Mike, thanks for that. Great resource. The other place the the coaches have for us is within riding distance of the track and we were not going to rent a car. I'll have to work out the break even point with a rental car factored in, i.e. how cheap would it have to be to make it worth going further and needing the rental car.

I guess it's definitely not Colorado prices for a house. I thought I'd try anyway. Thanks for all of the help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Mike Mills (Aug 10, 2008)

Carson - let me help get you calibrated. Many years ago, I was playing softball at a Carson field in a work-sponsored recreational softball league. Someone was shooting at our outfielders! No one was hit (luckily) and we left the field. Things have only gotten worse since then. 

Compton, well, ... is much worse. It's even described rap music as a bad area.

Bloods

Crips

We're not trying to crack you up. Just making sure you know where you are going.

Maybe the way to look at these posts is this - stay in a decent hotel close to the venue. It may be worth the extra money.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Mike Mills said:


> Carson - let me help get you calibrated. Many years ago, I was playing an softball at a Carson field in a work-sponsored recreational softball league. Someone was shooting at our outfielders! No one was hit (luckily) and we left the field. Things have only gotten worse since then.
> 
> Compton, well, ... is much worse. It's even described rap music as a bad area.
> 
> ...



Duly noted. I will do exactly that.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

There are several hotel options in Long Beach. You can even stay on the Queen Mary


----------

